# DCC system research (Little Different Then Others)



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I am going to discuss my search for the best system for MY immediate and future needs, I have been researching for a couple of months now trying to decide on what system that I want to plunk the cash into.

I have received advice from several people and have touched both systems, although I did not get a chance yet to really play with either yet.

I have hovered my mouse pointer over the "buy' button a couple of times while narrowing my search between the Power Cab and the Power Pro Cab. I finally decided that I was going to go all in with a Power Pro-R Cab and be done with it.

Then........ 

I decided to really sit down and read the manuals of the Power Pro-R Cab and the Digitrax EVOD Evolution and SCFXD Super Chief. I read 130 pages of Digitrax manuals lol. 

I have been told that the Digitrax is overly complicated and that the manuals a very poor. I can see that there is some merit in all that, but I can not help but think that systems that offer more options and complex function might have a stepper learning curve.

My Dad in particular has warned me of the complexity of the Digitrax system and that all of his train buddies that have tried them changed to something else because it was hard to use.

My Dad has a lot to offer in the scope of modeling and trains in general, but I would never go to him and ask about anything to do with technology, he refuses to upgrade from his flip phone because smart phones are not worth the trouble.

So after reading the Digitrax manuals I headed over to the NCE site to read their manuals. The NCE website is horrible but I can deal with that. I found where they keep their manuals, they want me to pay $19.99 for a manual lol.

I am sure that I will enjoy either system and they both have more options then I will probably use, but I am now leaning towards Digitrax, I like the two knob throttles and the LOCONET options.

I know, one more which system is better thread, I know, I have read most of the others on the net. not really asking for opinions on which is better because I think I will be the only one that will know which is better for me.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

Found free manuals on the NCE site, might have jumped the gun lol. Reading continues.


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

You don't need a DigiTrax system to use LocoNet.....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Buying is a very difficult process. If looking at the manufactures sites you really don't much help from many of them. You're really better off going on YouTube and see how they operate in the real world. This is a good one:






First off I have to tell you the PowerCab and Procab are the same operationally, just that the procab doesn't have any power so you need to buy a command station as well. The PowerCab puts out about 2 amps so if is fine for controlling about five locos. If you are going to be running more you may need one of their 5amp systems which will use a Procab as a controller.

I've had a powercab and would say its an excellent system and very easy to navigate. Its ergonomically laid out and the buttons are easy to identify. The problem, as I see it, with Digitrax controllers is all the 'pegs' are the same and there little to identify them visually plus there's the techno babble manual, but its undoubtedly a very capable system.

I currently have a Roco Z21 set up which uses a phone or tablet as a controller, that means you dont need to shell out more for wireless conversion. I like it a lot and it has many features the others lack. One is you can control your train from a facsimile of a drivers cab and the controls work as they would on the prototype, bit of a gimmick but great fun and after all that's what its all about. Here's a good review:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Sub'd. :smokin:


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

I know there are some really nice systems, ones that may be better than the two that I am contemplating, but I am looking for a main stream system that is being used locally in my area. There are a couple clubs near me that I have visited and so far it has been a 50/50 split between Digitrax and NCE. Some of the other options look great, but don't think they are right for me at this time.

I have pretty much eliminated the more cost effective, entry level offerings from both Digitrax and NCE, because deep down, true wireless operation is a priority for me. Yes there is an upgrade path for the entry level offerings, but they do not look cost effective after all is said. 

All Digitrax handheld throttles are Infra-ready and just require that the layout has the correct port installed. This is a plus for additional throttles, but I do not think I want MY main throttle to use Infrared technology. I cannot think of one product that I have, that I have been happy with the use of infrared line of sight technology including TV remotes. I do not like that you have to take the battery out and flip it when the throttles are not in use, I do not know why they can't just be totally shut off without having a battery drain. I can see issues with breaking the battery door in the long term because of this.

Both brands have a path to using a smart phone or tablet as a throttle, although this could be handy for others that are visiting, or the kids, I do not want to use my phone or tablet.
So that leaves the top optioned wireless products from the two companies. To be honest I have been looking for things that one system can do that the other cant and have not found anything that is important to me. Both systems can support operating a LAN system weather through their own products or third party options.

IF there is some critical option/function that one brand can do that the other on can't please let me know as this would be of great value depending on what the feature is.
I think even the entry level systems would have enough power for me, but do not have the options available without costly upgrades that end up costing about the same or maybe more than just going big in the first place.

Here are my needs and wants in a system.

- Wireless operation

- Ability to operate two trains effectively by myself. I see me running a passenger train continuously around the layout and also operating a switcher or freight train at the same time. I like the Digitrax throttles that have the two knobs on the top for doing this. It seems that I would have total control of both locomotives speed, without having to go to a menu and recalling between the two.

- Operation of 4 locomotives at the same time. The layout will support activity for 4 or 5 locomotives at doing various functions at a time not counting consisting. So power requirements could be as high as 5 or seven locomotives, but vary rarely.

- An easy path to block detection. I want block detection for the helix and also for some animation projects that I want to do.

- Computer interface for decoder programming. I would much prefer to use a computer to do decoder programing and other such things that going through multiple menus using a handheld throttle. 

- Computer control of locomotives. At some point I would like the passenger train to operate via a time table and be completely automated including switching, terminal stops etc. 

- Maybe signaling, but do not know if I am that interested at this time.

So, this is where I am at with all this. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I made the choice for Digitrax based on more complete functionality of the various hardware card capabilities. NCE was ruled out because of this difference. I wanted a single brand that could do anything I wanted for the foreseeable future. Because of the variables involved, Digitrax manuals leave a lot to be desired in that there are a lot of ways to do things. You need to study their case scenarios to understand how to wire and configure everything to get it to work the way you want it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

First, let me say, I have O experience with NCE. So I can not compare. Most people will
only have experience with one or the other. I think like you, get something that will work in the future with what ever might come up. I bought the digitrax super chief. And I do
not even have much of a layout, but will be building one soon. I wanted wireless also, do
not like line of sight, so I got the radio version. I had a train running minutes after I got the system home. It is not hard. I hear all this talk about the manual being hard to understand. I have not found this to be true. Have I had to read a paragraph twice, Yes.
That's with many new items. I would be embarrassed to admit I do not understand a digitrax manual. I am not tech savvy. For goodness sake it is written in English. Here
is a bit of info. I went the 8 amp model. Sure 5 would be enough, but the 8 is only twenty dollars more. That's the cheapest amps you will ever buy. Get PM42 to distribute power.
8 amps is too much for one track. I will have 4 main tracks and with the PM42 I can
distribute 2 amps to each track. Perfect.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The part about a battery drain with digitrax is true. Some remove the battery after a run session and others have custom installed a small on/off switch on the throttle for the
battery.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Mopac,

May be old news, but looks like Digitrax has consolidated down to three models.

EVO
EVOD
Zephyr extra

I was trying to figure out the difference between the EVOD and the Super Chief variants, as well as the Empire Builder sets.

If I go with Digitrax it will probably be the EVOD set.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I really don't know why they have an empire set. Not sure, but the command station
with the empire set is not good for programming. I bought a booster for my system.
It is the same unit that comes in the empire set. It makes a great booster, but the way I understand, not a great command station. I don't think the empire set lets you change CVs. That would take a lot away from DCC.

My command station did go goofy. I mean really goofy. I am sure it was something I did.
It was not in the manual but I found out through google that the cover gets removed,
remove the internal battery for a few minutes, and it resets the command station back to default settings. I did that and it was just like it was new out of the box. It worked. Something to remember if you get digitrax.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The Digitrax DCS240 seems expensive, but it includes a PR3 with booster built in. I've also seen it for $279. That's with no throttles or power supply. I would not use the digitrax power supplies as they are readily available from Jameco and other electronic supply houses. the DCS 240 really cleans up a lot of messy wiring.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My command station is a DCS 200 and my booster is DB 200. I need a separate booster.
I read on one of those famous DCC sites that bus wires should be no more than 20 feet long. My new layout will be close to 80 feet around the walls. So my booster will be half way around the room from my command station. That way I can keep my bus wires no more than 20 feet long.

I have a bundle of money in my DCC system. I would guess at about $600. That's for 2 power units, radio, extra
radio throttle, power supply, and 2 PM 42s. I got my stuff at 25% off MSRP. If you belong to a model railroad club,
you should be able to get 28% off from digitrax. I don't belong to a club. So 25% is close. I got most of my stuff from blue ridge hobbies on line. They had a digitrax sale.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did buy a digitrax power supply. My command unit is 8 amp and booster is 8 amp.
That's 16 amps. My power supply is 20 amp so it will run both of my power units.
It has a nice cooling fan. Of coarse I won't be pulling 16 amps unless I am running 30 powered locomotives. And that won't happen. I could run layout lights and a few other things off the one power supply.


----------



## FzCruzer (Dec 24, 2016)

Mopac,

I think the PM42's are a neat piece of equipment. They allow you to make up to for sub districts off of each booster in the system. They can also be used to operate up to four auto reverse loops. You can even mix it up and have two subdistricts and two auto reverse loops from one PM42.

I will never need 8 amps and am in the mindset to not have too much more amperage available then needed. One thing you mentioned in your post is that you are running 8 amps and are splitting it into 2 amps per subdistrict. Not sure if it works that way or not. Seems to me that your system could still pull 8 amps on one track if enough load was placed on it. Or, does it really equal out the available amperage to the individual districts? Not sure if I am being clear.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have it all set up yet. Part of what you are saying might be correct, not sure.
The PM 42s are short protection also. I am pretty sure I can set them to blow at 2 amp.
I guess that would keep the power at 2 amp per track. They have 4 outlets and yes you can do different things with each district. I agree they are a neat piece of equipment.

I think 8 amps with a derail short could weld wheels to the track. LOL.

Each district can be set for short protection.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There is no doubt I have an over kill of power. There is a method to my madness.
I hear that 2 amp command stations get warm or hot when running a few trains.
Electronics do not like heat. Running one train (that's all I have run) my unit is
as cool as if it were off. With an over kill of power my units should never get even warm. 
It will be like they are on idle. Better for longer life.

I can see me running somewhere around 12 locomotives at a time. Like 3 unit consists.
On just the 4 tracks that is 12. And there might be more than one train on each track.
Some guys put cooling fans on their command stations.

There is big heat fins on the back of my power units.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have an NCE pro cab with the USB interface. And I run JMRI on a raspberry pi. I can run two trains at once if I pay for the WiThrottle app and use a larger tablet. For the money that this the cheapest route. 210 for the NCE pro cab and USB interface. And around 35-90 depending on what you have already for the raspberry pi.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

If any one else wants to come in and run trains with you they just need to pull out their phone and download the app. Then connect to your wifi with the raspberry pi it can. Be its own hot spot for the train throttle control with out extra hardware.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That does sound cheaper using your phone. I think my radio throttles are around 100 a piece. Like I said earlier, I am not tech savvy. I just got my first smart phone last year.
I have not loaded a single app yet. LOL, that I know of.

LOL. I do have wifi in the house.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

mopac said:


> That does sound cheaper using your phone. I think my radio throttles are around 100 a piece. Like I said earlier, I am not tech savvy. I just got my first smart phone last year.
> 
> I have not loaded a single app yet. LOL, that I know of.
> 
> ...




The nice thing about the raspberry pi is there is tones of info. Though JMRI can be loaded on any computer I just like the dedicated pi.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

redman88 said:


> The nice thing about the raspberry pi is there is tones of info. Though JMRI can be loaded on any computer I just like the dedicated pi.




And I can take my USB adapter to any NCE powercab set up and get the wireless for quick demos if I wanted.


----------

